
S3 performance from EC2 instances - mattjaynes
http://blog.awswebshop.com/2007/04/22/s3-performance-from-ec2-instances/
======
gyro_robo
Good info. Basically 10 MB/sec either way for a single transfer and 20 MB max
combined for multiple.

------
zemaj
Link not working?

~~~
zemaj
nm - seems to be working now.

